# First Harvest!



## Hopsturgeon (Sep 2, 2012)

My first kill! Used a Nathan Masters HareSplitter. I am as proud of that as I was with my first whitetail with a bow.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks nice and clean, well done.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

nice work hop, good shooting.


----------



## shoot2kill (Mar 25, 2011)

Solid kill! upper body shot?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Where are you hunting by the city?


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

nice shot, good kill.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

good shooting nice shot


----------

